# Why would I want a better grinder than a Mignon?



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm sure there are very good reasons, but what are they?

Most of the other recommended grinders won't fit under the kitchen counter and are sufficiently more expensive that I'd like to understand much more clearly what all that extra money is buying.

If you had to estimate subjectively, would you say something at the next level, let's say a Zenith or a Mazzer SJ or whatever is - 1%, 5%, 20%, 50% etc better than a Mignon whatever the key dimensions are? Taste, convenience, speed etc?

Current machine is a Gaggia Classic, so looking to get a grinder first, but thinking about getting a decent HX machine in due course.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

More consistent grind = better taste in the cup.

Can't give you a %age as never used a Mignon.

See if there's a forum member near you with a grinder you're considering and who is willing to make shots for you to compare with your Mignon.


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks









Not really sure if it's a good question, because obviously it's a very subjective thing at least in terms of taste (maybe a bit less so for ergonomics, speed etc.)

But I'm looking at people here and elsewhere saying how great the Mignon is, and wondering to what extent grinders costing 2-3x as much are 2-3x as good?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you are looking for an equation there isn't one...

the more you spend > diminishing returns > but that's ok as long as you understand that

Do you get the same beans at home and try in a cafe for example ...

Do you / would you notice a difference ..?


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks









Yeah, I get that there's no straightforward ratio.

This thread is pretty helpful though - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money&highlight=grinders+money


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Caractacus said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything right there for you!

All you need to do is to actually try a few out to see what features/results in the cup/price point works for you.

...or just take a punt on one with the understanding that (like most of us) you will be upgrading for the forseeable future. For me, that's half the fun of the journey.


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Perhaps what might make sense is to go for the Mignon, then if I do find I want something fancier later, I can always use it for french press / pour-over coffee (Blue Mountain probably doesn't want to be espresso) as I gather that it's a pain to switch burr grinders between espresso and coarser settings regularly.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I have a 58mm Macap ... Makes good coffee ..... Then I bought a 75mm macap ... It made a noticeable difference in taste, in the pour and grinds in half the time.

Is is it worth the money ??? ... That's up to you to decide, I bought second hand, super cheap and restored, so to me it was well worth it ... And if I had a spare £2k I would certainly upgrade the grinder again


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Plenty of others on here have gone that route (Mignon first).

General consensus seems to be that Blue Mountain is over rated and over priced.

There are plenty of other amazing coffees out there without the hyped price tag.

A few roasters will also give forum discounts.

Welcome to CFUK btw!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Save some cash on not buying blue mountain







adjusting a minion for filter would be a pain too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

This to most is a journey, some find that making good coffee is all they want but most here want to get to the point of making the best coffee they can and that feeds upgraditus


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I used a mignon and SJ side by side and although the mignon looked good and probably easier to use (on demand) the SJ produced more flavours in the coffee...i'd say by 20% (no way of measuring that but pure guess)


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Started off with a rancillio rocky which have same 50mm burrs as the mignon, happy for a couple of years. Upgraded to a zenith 65e big jump in quality and physical size as well as burrs being 64mm. Last year bought a mythos, yet another leap in quality, huge leap in size and burrs now 75mm.

Real difference is in the cup though and to me I can taste a difference, so each step worth it to me. This takes us back to a previous comment, see if you can try a few with the same bean if you can ideally on the same coffee machine as ultimately they are you taste buds. Bella barista and machina espresso are 2 retailers keeping a number of grinders or let us know where you are and a friendly forum member may be able to help ( ps I still have 2 of the 3 above, others also have multiple grinders so you could be lucky and find someone close by)

Hope of help

John


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I think that as you go up this ladder, your tastebuds become more discriminating. I believe I would now notice a difference in espresso made with very different quality grinders that I would not have been aware of a few years ago. Another imponderable to add to the mix.

Matt


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

It seems to me that a calculation in this is how long you think you're going to keep the Classic. A Classic and a Mignon work well together. If you're planning on moving the Classic on soonish, then it would be worthwhile going to the next level or so than a Mignon. If you're not, then you could get a Mignon pretty confident that you would get a good price for it selling it later on the forum to part fund whatever comes next. For brewed, it's well worth considering a good hand grinder and just using it for that.


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

mathof said:


> I think that as you go up this ladder, your tastebuds become more discriminating. I believe I would now notice a difference in espresso made with very different quality grinders that I would not have been aware of a few years ago. Another imponderable to add to the mix.
> 
> Matt


 That's actually quite an interesting way to think about it. Hmmm ... I can tell that a good coffee bar makes notably better coffee than even the best I've made by accident with my classic (and pre-ground but relatively fresh coffee) Don't really know how discriminating I am beyond that though.


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> It seems to me that a calculation in this is how long you think you're going to keep the Classic. A Classic and a Mignon work well together. If you're planning on moving the Classic on soonish, then it would be worthwhile going to the next level or so than a Mignon. If you're not, then you could get a Mignon pretty confident that you would get a good price for it selling it later on the forum to part fund whatever comes next. For brewed, it's well worth considering a good hand grinder and just using it for that.


I'm pretty sure I'm buying a fancier machine fairly soon. The wife is persuaded that it'd be useful to have one in her kitchen that can deal with groups of guests.

My home office is relatively distant from the kitchen though (to the extent that I've been known to text the wife if she's over there), so it might make sense to keep the Classic in the little kitchenette nearby even if I do get something fancier for the kitchen. Hence there's probably a use-case for the Mignon there even so.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Caractacus said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm buying a fancier machine fairly soon. The wife is persuaded that it'd be useful to have one in her kitchen that can deal with groups of guests.
> 
> My home office is relatively distant from the kitchen though (to the extent that I've been known to text the wife if she's over there), so it might make sense to keep the Classic in the little kitchenette nearby even if I do get something fancier for the kitchen. Hence there's probably a use-case for the Mignon there even so.


A kitchen and a home office set up would be perfect - and good justification for investing in kit. I think that with a more sophisticated/expensive machine than a Classic you really would want a better grinder than a Mignon - particularly if size isn't a particular consideration.


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Size probably is a bit of an issue. The grinder probably needs to fit under at least the corner of a kitchen cabinet with 47cm of headroom.

Current thinking is either Mignon or the new Rocket Fausto, the latter assumes that an upgrade from the Classic to a decent HX is also in the nearish future.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

The Zenith with short hopper from BB weighs in approx £100 less than the fausto and 457mm so will fit ( Fausto also based on Zenith internals in a bespoke outer). We have the same issues with cabinet heights and the 65e fits close but does fit.

John


----------



## Caractacus (Apr 19, 2016)

Ended up going for the Mignon, for now ...

Thanks for all the helpful advice


----------

